# Boxes in the Trunk



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you guys with four door sedans put boxes in your trunk? I do not because I put my car seat back there but I use my passenger seat to get a reasonanle amount of boxes. Once I fill the back seat and passenger I tell the warehouse folks I am full. 

Some people use the trunk because they like the extra space up front and I once had a stack of envelopes tip towards me while driving, I am curious how going to the trunk is for you guys. Is it tedius? Not so bad?

Also a reminder to check in when you arrive. I was sorting my packages today and realized I had not scanned anything or checked in on nthe app. Was four minutes after block start, such a close one.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I must commend you on totally owning the fact that you do whatever it takes to do as little work as possible. The not putting packages in the trunk and saying your full is a good one. I do use the trunk and only put big packages in the back seat.. To me it seems like it would be more difficult to find packages in the back seat as opposed to the trunk?


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

My typical set up in most packages in the trunk, envelopes and such on the pax seat and big packages in the back seat with the label facing where I can see it easily.. When I deliver I will have the package being delivered in the front seat, scan it and mark it as delivered and look if the next package is one of the envelopes. If it's not I pop the trunk on the way to the door to drop off the package I'm delivering and grab the next one out of the trunk on my way back and put it up front with me.. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Do you guys with four door sedans put boxes in your trunk? I do not because I put my car seat back there but I use my passenger seat to get a reasonanle amount of boxes. Once I fill the back seat and passenger I tell the warehouse folks I am full.
> 
> Some people use the trunk because they like the extra space up front and I once had a stack of envelopes tip towards me while driving, I am curious how going to the trunk is for you guys. Is it tedius? Not so bad?
> 
> Also a reminder to check in when you arrive. I was sorting my packages today and realized I had not scanned anything or checked in on nthe app. Was four minutes after block start, such a close one.


Y'all got it "sweet" in Seattle! That bird don't fly in Texas!


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> My typical set up in most packages in the trunk, envelopes and such on the pax seat and big packages in the back seat with the label facing where I can see it easily.. When I deliver I will have the package being delivered in the front seat, scan it and mark it as delivered and look if the next package is one of the envelopes. If it's not I pop the trunk on the way to the door to drop off the package I'm delivering and grab the next one out of the trunk on my way back and put it up front with me.. Rinse and repeat.


That's exactly how I do it but l also put mine in alphabetical order


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> My typical set up in most packages in the trunk, envelopes and such on the pax seat and big packages in the back seat with the label facing where I can see it easily.. When I deliver I will have the package being delivered in the front seat, scan it and mark it as delivered and look if the next package is one of the envelopes. If it's not I pop the trunk on the way to the door to drop off the package I'm delivering and grab the next one out of the trunk on my way back and put it up front with me.. Rinse and repeat.


So what I do is put my passenger seat up. I will put one region of packages on the left rear seat, one on the center rear, one on the right rear and then one on the floor of the right seat and one on the floor of the left seat.

I make sure the passenger seat ones are first out, then I move the next batch to the passenger seat once the first ones are out. By keeping them in the passenger I can scan them from my car, run out and make the delivery which helps on hot or cold days. When I started I hated having to run to the otherside, remember I forgot to unlock the door and run back over.

The key is to keep your car running whenit is safe.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> That's exactly how I do it but l also put mine in alphabetical order


I have not done alphabetical order yet. Do you sort by number and then alphabetical or alphabetical only?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> So what I do is put my passenger seat up. I will put one region of packages on the left rear seat, one on the center rear, one on the right rear and then one on the floor of the right seat and one on the floor of the left seat.
> 
> I make sure the passenger seat ones are first out, then I move the next batch to the passenger seat once the first ones are out. By keeping them in the passenger I can scan them from my car, run out and make the delivery which helps on hot or cold days. When I started I hated having to run to the otherside, remember I forgot to unlock the door and run back over.
> 
> The key is to keep your car running whenit is safe.


Are you flex or prime? Average amount of packages?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Are you flex or prime? Average amount of packages?


Flex. 35-45


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Flex. 35-45


How often do you refuse packages


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I have not done alphabetical order yet. Do you sort by number and then alphabetical or alphabetical only?


Alphabetical then number


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The key is to keep your car running whenit is safe.


Unless you can be in and out of your car in 15 seconds, you're probably wasting gas doing that (unless you have an older car I guess).

And why would you do alphabetical? Just put the later deliveries in first. When I start a block it can be a mess but usually after not too long it's really easy to find everything. The last routes go in the trunk which I drop into the back seat later on.



Shangsta said:


> .... Once I fill the back seat and passenger I tell the warehouse folks I am full.


So you lie and tell them you're full when you're not. Good job, I hope they deactivate you soon.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> How often do you refuse packages


I have never refused more than 2, I typically take 1 or 2 big ones out so I can fit them in, our warehouse never goes over 50. The logistics warehouses are 15 miles apart in my city (amazon headquarters) so I think they have a lot of drivers keeping loads reasonable.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Unless you can be in and out of your car in 15 seconds, you're probably wasting gas doing that (unless you have an older car I guess).


A) I would rather leave my car on then start my car 45 times in 3-4 hours.

Every time you start your engine, there are inadequately-lubricated metal components that wear against each other until the oil from the sump circulates enough to adequately lubricate the engine. Over this time much wear is done to the engine- metal can rub against metal, ejecting tiny metallic dust particulate all over your engine. This metal dust collects carbon deposits and makes your oil black instead of light brown. Plus it's not good for the starter.

Besides, deliveries shouldn't take more than 15 seconds if you are doing houses, I deliver quickly you should try it.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> And why would you do alphabetical? Just put the later deliveries in first. When I start a block it can be a mess but usually after not too long it's really easy to find everything. The last routes go in the trunk which I drop into the back seat later on.


I don't sort alphabetically but once you've sorted them by region it's not a bad idea. A lot of time is wasted looking for packages. I've also had my deliveries not go in order before (highest numbers first).


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I dunno how they do it in your warehouse, but in ours they list the numbers in order they will go, even if it's not in 'correct' order. That said, it's often still more efficient to go in actual order anyway (I had a crazy one that had to going to the highest route, then the lowest but somehow the app wanted me to go way north and then back down before going even further north....suffice it to say I made my own order that day)

When it's out of order usually there's an anomaly that's way off, be it a 'correct' one (like for some reason the address 15 miles away from the area the rest of the route is) or the app borking and thinking the address is off to the side when it's not (which I've noticed will correct itself once you get to that stop....maybe)


----------

